

Perfect Audience launches Facebook News Feed retargeting - brandnewlow
https://www.perfectaudience.com/facebooknewsfeedretargeting

======
stevenklein
Awesome cant wait to try it

------
untog
A Facebook ad retargeting platform gets to the front page of HN?

~~~
brandnewlow
It might seem odd, yes. But after hackers build great products, they face the
same difficulties everyone else does in terms of getting users/customers.

Facebook Retargeting in the News Feed is a pretty awesome opportunity for
HNers to get customers for the cool apps they're building. We work hard to
have the most hacker-friendly retargeting tools out there.

------
tegansnyder
does adroll do this? curious

~~~
adacadabra
Yup. In fact, it's only being rolled out to Qualified Buyers:
<http://www.facebook-pmdcenter.com/fbx>

PerfectAudience is taking signups, but doesn't have access.

~~~
brandnewlow
Perfect Audience has access through a qualified partner and is running
campaigns right now.

Your post is pure FUD.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt>

